# Feeling nervous,unsure about this



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If they had all the apprentices they need and work is slim I could see that in an urban market. But if they are flush with work and need guys, not so much.


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

I was told that by someone on fb. Dont know if I should believe it or not. As far as urban market, i wouldn't consider Kansas as being one but i dont know. Hopefully I can get into a center to put in an application soon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Charlienks88 said:


> I was told that by someone on fb. Dont know if I should believe it or not. As far as urban market, i wouldn't consider Kansas as being one but i dont know. Hopefully I can get into a center to put in an application soon.


There are so many guys looking to go union in say the NYC area that one would need to know someone to get a leg up on getting in, out your way probably not so much.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I depends on the local, the area, and the marketshare.

In some areas the union has a lot of work and the rate is high, so getting in is like winning the lottery. There may be many hundreds of applicants, or even thousands, for 50 openings. So you can expect a lot of those openings to go to relatives, friends, and connected people.

Other unions aren't as busy, the rate is exceptionally high, and there aren't as many applicants to fight against. 

I would assume Kansas is more like the latter scenario. Just remember, if it was easy, then everyone would be doing it. Start reading books now to get your reading comprehension better and take an algebra course.


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't expect it to be easy, just didn't want to set myself up for heartache if its impossible. I'm willing to work hard to get in. Do you know of any online programs to help boost my chances on the test? Anything I can do to better my chances of getting in. One thing that scares me most is the interview.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

One thing is clear - if you don't apply you'll never get in.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Apply for the apprenticeship and do everything you can do to be accepted.
In the mean time, get a job as a helper and learn as much as you can about this trade.
This way if you don't get in the union, you have other options in this trade.
If you want to become an electrician, where you work should not matter.
Good luck!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Charlienks88 said:


> I don't expect it to be easy, just didn't want to set myself up for heartache if its impossible. I'm willing to work hard to get in. Do you know of any online programs to help boost my chances on the test? Anything I can do to better my chances of getting in. One thing that scares me most is the interview.


"Do you know of any online programs to help boost my chances on the test?"

I gave you two things to do in my post.


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

I know and im working on that. I found a place that has practice tests that im gonna buy. Im also looking into purchasing math workbooks to help me. Thank you very much for your help. Im feeling a little better about the situation,now its time for me to put my nose to the grind stone...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Get all your paperwork in order. Copy of your HS diploma, transcript, etc. I'm not sure if this is universal or not, but in the locals around here you need to have taken algebra in high school or else you have to take a course in it.


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

I believe that's the case here too. Good thing I did take it. However it was a long time ago. Maybe once i get my work books, it'll start coming back to me


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The IBEW is a grand place to learn our trade Charlie , but it's not the _end_ all

If you really want to be a spark ,ya gotta _want it_ , and depend on *no one* in your pursuit of it

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought this thread was going to be about you and your first broad. Same thing applies- swallow that lump in your throat and dive in. .........


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

call the closest hall or training center near you and ask what your chances are, they will probably be honest, if works booming they'll take anybody.


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanx guys. I tend to over think things sometimes. Im very determined to become an electrician. Ive also looked at the IEC for apprenticeship. If the ibew falls through, ive got that too.


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Well spoke with the hall apprenticeship coordinator today and I have a meeting with him monday. He said the next class starts in August and that the last class had 45 people in it so that made me feel better. Thank you guys for listening to me rant and reassuring me. Im really looking forward to starting this new journey to a better future for myself and my family.


----------



## Mcswain (Dec 25, 2016)

I have aptitude test at end of month here in Ohio. Get on YouTube and search Kahn Academy or maths520. Great sets of videos. That's all I been doing is studying. I was told IBEW is big on manipulating formulas. Good luck!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about you and your first broad. Same thing applies- swallow that lump in your throat and dive in. .........


Not every Jolly Rancher is what it seems. :blink:

You should apply.
I know there is plenty of work going on in the Mid -West. 

Maybe consider a move into one of the busy locals outside of the NE.

http://www.where2bro.com/where_to_go


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Moving really isnt an option for me. Wife works here and is very close to her family. But im definitely going to apply and get my foot in the door.


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Mcswain said:


> I have aptitude test at end of month here in Ohio. Get on YouTube and search Kahn Academy or maths520. Great sets of videos. That's all I been doing is studying. I was told IBEW is big on manipulating formulas. Good luck!


 thank younfor the advice. Ill look it up


----------

